# Über einen Button eine SQL-DB aussuchen



## JonnieWalker (25. Mrz 2010)

Guten morgen Leute,

ich brauche dringend euere hilfe.
wie kann ich das programmieren da sich z.b eien button habe auf den ich klicke 
und sich ein neues Fenster öffnet wo ich mir die datenbanken des qls servers aussuchen kann????

das mit den fenstern usw geht alles nur der code der ist mir wichtig wo ich z.b auf c gehe dann auf einen ordner und dann ist da die db abgebildet. 
die will ich mir dann anwählen und verbinden können

nur dieser teil fehlt mir ich brauche dirngend hilfe bitte leute
ich danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Michael... (25. Mrz 2010)

Was sind das für DBs und laufen die tatsächlich lokal auf Deinem Rechner?


----------



## JonnieWalker (25. Mrz 2010)

die sind auf einem server abgelegt.
wenn ich auf den button klicke möchte ich aus verschiedenen datanbanken dann die ich brauche auswählen.
und dann z.b auf einen button connect und mich verbinden


----------



## Michael... (25. Mrz 2010)

Ich kenne das eher so, dass man eigentlich vorab den ConnectString und sonstiges zur DB kennt und sich darüber mit der DB verbindet.
Selbst wenn Du z.B. per JFileChooser die Datenbank auf dem Server "findest". Weist Du doch noch lange nicht unter welchem Port sie läuft. Ausserdem musst Du ja den User und das Passwort kennen.


----------

